

Your brand is not your logo - brm
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/10/your-brand-is-n.html

======
jwilliams
I generally like this blog and his style, but I think he's cranking out too
much content - last series have felt a little too diluted.

------
sumin
Still, it's good to have a decent "first name" rather than an ugly one so that
people can easily remember and call you.

